# Happy Gotcha Day Bella



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Today marks the day that we got Bella a year ago. She was our first shepherd and has made my life such a joy , I love her beyond words. Originally I was seeking a puppy but fate had other plans and we ended up with a three year old instead. She has been the most amazing girl ever and we are best pals she is the love of my life right next to my kids and hubby of course 

Thank you Bella for blessing us with your unconditional love and loyalty and for being part of our family 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day Bella!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so happy for you all and beautiful Bella. What a lovely testimony to adopting an adult dog rather than a pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Happy Gotcha day Bella!! Enjoy your day.


Thank you! 







Mary Beth said:


> I am so happy for you all and beautiful Bella. What a lovely testimony to adopting an adult dog rather than a pup.


Thank you! It's amazing how things always seem to work out even if it's not what we originally had planned, but everything happens for a reason 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks doggiedad 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Bella!

I can't imagine life without a GSD.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Bella!
> 
> I can't imagine life without a GSD.


Thank you and I feel the same way I could never get any other breed since having a gsd 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Bella. Wishing you many more.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------

